# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses en EE.UU.

## San Ateo

Aunque el foro se refiere a España, quería compartir con vosotros las fotos que tengo (pocas) de una presa en Estados Unidos. No se si es salir demasiado del objetivo de Embalses.net. Lo dejo al criterio de los administradores

Y desde aquí animo a todo el que tenga fotos de otros embalses en el mundo

----------


## San Ateo

En verano de 2007 tuve que ir a la costa oeste de Estados Unidos por motivos de trabajo. Con poco que hacer el fin de semana y mucho tiempo libre, no pude sino acercarme a una de las atracciones turísticas de la zona, la presa de Bonneville.

Es una presa propiedad del Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército de los EE.UU. y tiene montado un centro de visitantes muy interesante.

Está situada sobre el río Columbia. Entonces me dieron algunas explicaciones sobre el río que se me olvidaron y ahora he retomado gracias a la Wikipedia. Por resumir, 7500 m3/s de caudal medio y 35000 m3/s de caudal máximo registrado. La magnitud en comparación con nuestros 'riachuelos' deja un poco atontado.

Os dejo unas fotos.

El río Columbia cerca de la presa


La presa vertiendo


Esto es la escala para que los peces puedan subir y bajar las presa. Tiene mucho más caudal que la mayoría de los ríos españoles que conozco


Nave de alternadores de la central hidroeléctrica. Data de 1938


Panel con las características de la central

----------


## jlois

Las imágenes son magníficas, los ríos americanos son impresionantes je je je, pero aquí en España somos capaces de defender una gran riqueza hidrológica , eso sí, si no se meten demasiados intereses de por medio.
Un saludo muy cordial para tí y sigue mandando fotos como las que nos mandas. Son muy interesantes.

----------

